# The "Perfect" Prong Collar?



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

I have tried every kind of training and prong collar imaginable and have concluded nothing delivers a crisp, sharp correction like a Herm Sprenger black stainless steel martingale style pinch/prong collar. That being said; it is a holy pain in the neck to squeeze the link to put it on and take it off an excited dog and the repeated squeezing eventually diminishes the integrity of the link. Use a HS prong long enough and you will eventually experience a catastrophic failure. The prong collar leash and dominant dog collar have their issues. As a prong collar failure contingency, I attach a quality twist-lock carabiner on the prong collar's dead ring and the ring of a flat collar.

That doesn't address the difficulty in putting on and taking off the prong collar. Why can't someone invent an effective, secure quick attach/release martingale style prong collar? The HS quick release version is a piece of junk. I tried the Keeper Collar. It is extremely high-quality construction, but doesn't provide the sharp correction of the HS. Is there a solution out there that I don't know about?


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Which HS quick release type did you try?
Have you seen this one?
HS Snap Prong Collar

Might fit the bill for you.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

chuckd said:


> Which HS quick release type did you try?
> Have you seen this one?
> HS Snap Prong Collar
> 
> Might fit the bill for you.


I tried the HS you suggested and found it too flimsy and sent it back. In-fact, Leerburg refuses to sell it.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

Sorry; meant to send this video:


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

IMO, the HS curogen prong collar with 3.2 mm links is ideal because it is a softer metal.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> IMO, the HS curogen prong collar with 3.2 mm links is ideal because it is a softer metal.


Does the curogen prongs get fatigue from pinching like the stainless steel?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

No. Because it is a softer metal, it is easy to squeeze the prongs when putting the collar on and off. I have been using the one I have now for almost three years without any problems. I don't like the stainless steel because the prongs are so rigid and the correction is less smooth.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I use the HS prong with the buckle. My long haired big-boy got the martingale style one stuck in his fur way too much. The buckles one gets tangled much less and the clip has never come apart. The 2nd video, with the quick release, I have had those just fall right off of his neck. Thank goodness he always wears two collars, both attached to the leash. His back up is a martingale with a loop long enough to take on and off snugly but easily and reached the clip without getting hung up on the pinch collar. The martingale also holds his i.d. tags. 

That being said, the buckle version has a different action than the martingale kind. 99% of the time it just sits on his neck. If I can get my guy to behave without a jerk to the neck all the better. It is just for those few times when something unique might pose a challenge (very rare these days).


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I use a HS buckle prong collar and have for some years. I've never had an issue with it coming apart. I just didn't have the hand strength to easily use the other prong I had so switched to something similar to this one (or it may be this one exactly lol).

Herm Sprenger Black Stainless Steel Training Collar


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I keep the prong on my dog when I train but rarely use it and mainly use electric at a stim level appropriate for what I am training and that actually helps build drive by motivating the dog to turn off the stim (negative reinforcement.) The dog is not stressed and actually seems to enjoy the training because I use a high rate of reinforcement with a toy immediately after he corrects or improves the behavior (positive reinforcement.)


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

Galathiel said:


> I use a HS buckle prong collar and have for some years. I've never had an issue with it coming apart. I just didn't have the hand strength to easily use the other prong I had so switched to something similar to this one (or it may be this one exactly lol).
> 
> Herm Sprenger Black Stainless Steel Training Collar


Hi, does the buckle version have the same easy tension release as the original version without a buckle? Because I dont see that triangle shaped extra chain where the buckle is?
Thanks


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

This Pawmark Herm Sprenger Chrome Prong Training Collars, Herm Sprenger Prong Collars


----------



## ZeldaR (Nov 11, 2019)

You can order a buckle from Katie's buckles Home | Katie's Buckles


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

I hadn't seen those buckle options before, thanks for the link. I may retrofit one of my spares.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I got lucky and found a Hermsprenger prong collar in the park one day. It has a few bent prongs and we're assuming it fell off someone's dog. It was too big for Willow, so I took it apart, kept the least flimsy pieces to make a fitting collar for her, except one, which is the one I use for removing the collar, and I take it off and put it on at the same place every time (toward the top). It's super easy.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

banzai555 said:


> I take it off and put it on at the same place every time (toward the top). It's super easy.


Same. Haven't had any trouble here. Although the Katie's Buckles idea is really cool, @ZeldaR !


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Apparently, the "Katie's Buckle" type is OK with Leerburg, because they now have their own branded version in their catalog.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

I ordered the 3.2 black version yesterday to give it a try


----------



## VGSD (Jul 4, 2020)

Sprenger makes one where the collar is closed via two o-rings when leash is attached. Not all resellers seem to stock it though. Might be a good option and seems more fail safe than the buckle clip or French clip. Two open ends that allow the collar to expand and slip over the head, you then attach the leash to both o-rings at once to close the collar.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I love the Keeper collar from Leerburg. Maybe not for a very high strung dog but for me and Deja is works as I don't have much strength to always pinch the regular prong. It's mainly a reminder for her.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

I've actually experimented with a couple of the collars mentioned in the thread. A Martingale style is a must for me. I found the Pawmark buckle to be flimsy and the buckle and leather take up too much surface area where prongs should be, significantly diminishing the correction. The Keeper Collar has the best quality material and construction by far. It's probably the best daily collar for a reactive dog, but lacks the immediate "pop" for a sharp, instant correction, limiting it's effectiveness as a training collar. 

Has anyone had any experience with Katie's buckle collar? I'm curious if it shares any of the problems of the Pawmark buckle prong?

The collar most interesting is the Herm Sprenger double O-ring Martingale prong. I've never seen it before. Is it a HS product or is it an aftermarket modification? Where is it offered? I'm very careful about where I get my Herm Sprengers; theres a lot of counterfeit product out there. Amazon is a cesspool of fakes HS collars.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

BobbyShermanice said:


> I've actually experimented with a couple of the collars mentioned in the thread. A Martingale style is a must for me. I found the Pawmark buckle to be flimsy and the buckle and leather take up too much surface area where prongs should be, significantly diminishing the correction. The Keeper Collar has the best quality material and construction by far. It's probably the best daily collar for a reactive dog, but lacks the immediate "pop" for a sharp, instant correction, limiting it's effectiveness as a training collar.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with Katie's buckle collar? I'm curious if it shares any of the problems of the Pawmark buckle prong?
> 
> The collar most interesting is the Herm Sprenger double O-ring Martingale prong. I've never seen it before. Is it a HS product or is it an aftermarket modification? Where is it offered? I'm very careful about where I get my Herm Sprengers; theres a lot of counterfeit product out there. Amazon is a cesspool of fakes HS collars.


I ordered Katei's buckle style a few days ago but haven't received it yet.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

Please let me know how it is Roscoe.


----------



## VGSD (Jul 4, 2020)

You can get the double o-ring prong at DogSportGear. If you had a concern, I would just ask them if it is produced by HS that way or modified, they have always had great customer service in my experience. Hope that helps.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

BobbyShermanice said:


> Please let me know how it is Roscoe.


Just received the Black 3.2 version. The links are lighter in weight than the regular HS collar. I was wondering because the original comes in 3.0 mm and this one in black is 3.2. And the buckle feels ok, but I was hoping it would be a little bigger and more solid.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Roscoe618 said:


> Just received the Black 3.2 version. The links are lighter in weight than the regular HS collar. I was wondering because the original comes in 3.0 mm and this one in black is 3.2. And the buckle feels ok, but I was hoping it would be a little bigger and more solid.


Thanks for the preliminary review. Is it required to use the included links, or are you able to swap in genuine HS links? Does it affect sizing at all?


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

chuckd said:


> Thanks for the preliminary review. Is it required to use the included links, or are you able to swap in genuine HS links? Does it affect sizing at all?


I haven't yet but it looks like the buckle will work with genuine HS 3.0 links.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

VGSD said:


> Sprenger makes one where the collar is closed via two o-rings when leash is attached. Not all resellers seem to stock it though. Might be a good option and seems more fail safe than the buckle clip or French clip. Two open ends that allow the collar to expand and slip over the head, you then attach the leash to both o-rings at once to close the collar.
> View attachment 564878


I checked with Herm Sprenger corporate in Germany and confirmed the prong collar with two "O" rings rather than the "D" ring as live ring is a legitimate HS design and DogSport Gear is an authorized HS retailer.

I cannot emphasize enough the importance of dealing with an authorized HS retailer. If you think your saving a few bucks you are probably buying a substandard knockoff. Amazon is infested with counterfeit HS products.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

It should be noted that DogSport Gear is also an Amazon (3rd party) vendor. Be sure to check who the seller is, before you buy.

I've ordered from both Amazon and the actual DSG website. DSG emailed me to ask if I would like them to merge my items in to one box. I hadn't realized that my Amazon order was actually them, as well.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

OP reminded me, so I wanted to update re: Katie's Buckles

I got the version that comes with the 2 links attached (black, 3.2mm). I weighed the links that came with the buckle to compare with my known HS prongs and found them to be identical to within .001 grams. At some point I measured all the dimensions with digital calipers and all stats were identical, except for "distance between tips". As you might guess, the new links had slightly higher values. (my HS collar is over 10 years old- lots of squeezing in them). 
Thee tips are rounded and I'm inclined to believe that they are genuine HS.

While the buckle is good quality, it is easy to get a gsd's fur caught in it, preventing it from positively engaging. The sound and feel of the buckle "click" can be muffled, so always be sure to double-check and have a backup collar.

Gunnar rarely needs more than a verbal correction these days, so I don't use a prong daily anymore, but I'm confident that this buckle will hold up to typical usage, when I do.

It should also be noted that the buckle will increase the size of the prong collar slightly, maybe the equivalent of adding half a link. This is a positive for me, with Gunnar. YMMV.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Leerburg- the keeper collar with cobra buckle. Done. Expensive but it’s built like a tank


----------

